# Fonseca Habana Seleccion Cosacos Cigar Review - Annual Anniversary Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I like "rayaddas" chocolate analogy. Sorry pal, but I can't agree with you about the tissue paper it's wrapped in. I'd like to try a few that had b...

Read the full review here: Fonseca Habana Seleccion Cosacos Cigar Review - Annual Anniversary Review


----------

